# Google- Think before you chew...your 30th piece of the day - phillyBurbs.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Think before you chew...your 30th piece of the dayphillyBurbs.com, PA - <nobr>8 minutes ago</nobr>*...* has shown that sorbitol, a common additive in Extra and other sugar-free products can cause digestive problems such as *irritable bowel syndrome*. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

